#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Σημαντική συνεργασία της Σχολής Μηχανικών του Mediterranean College, με το Κέντρο Τεχνικής Κατάρτισης "CNC TRAINING CENTER"

## Mediterranean College

Στο πλαίσιο βελτίωσης της ποιότητας του εκπαιδευτικού της έργου η *Σχολή Μηχανικών του Mediterranean College* ανακοινώνει τη *συνεργασία* της με το Κέντρο Τεχνικής Κατάρτισης *"CNC TRAINING CENTER"*.

Το *CNC Training Center* είναι το μοναδικό στην Ελλάδα κέντρο που ανήκει στο παγκόσμιο δίκτυο HTEC της Haas Automation Inc., της Νο.1 εταιρίας κατασκευής εργαλειομηχανών CNC σε Ευρώπη και Αμερική. Εξειδικεύεται στην παροχή πρακτικής εξάσκησης και ολοκληρωμένων τεχνικών γνώσεων πάνω σε θέματα χειρισμού και προγραμματισμού εργαλειομηχανών CNC σε πραγματικές συνθήκες. 
Μέσω της συνεργασίας αυτής δίνεται η ευκαιρία στους φοιτητές της Σχολής Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών του Κολλεγίου, να συνδέσουν το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο της επιστήμης του Μηχανικού με την πρακτική εφαρμογή των σύγχρονων τεχνολογιών της CNC κατεργασίας.

Η Σχολή Μηχανικών του *Mediterranean College ιδρύθηκε το 2005* και είναι *πρωτοπόρα* στην παροχή πανεπιστημιακών προγραμμάτων Μηχανικών. Συνεργάζεται με το University of Derby-το οποίο βρίσκεται στην 11η θέση της κατάταξης των Βρετανικών πανεπιστημίων στη Μηχανολογία (Guardian University Guide 2015) και παρέχει Bachelor στην ειδικότητα του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού και *το μοναδικό στην Ελλάδα Bachelor στην ειδικότητα του Μηχανολόγου Μηχανικού.*

----------

